# my uhwarrie trip



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

For those of you who do not know...I went to Uhwarrie NC for the weekend. I decided not to take my own horse Major because of all the problems I have had with him....plus I had never been there before, plus Major has never been on a trail ride (at least not since I've had him). Boy did that turn out to be a good decision! As it turns out....trail riding is not flat ground like it is at home :lol:. Anyway, I borrowed my friends horse for the weekend (a very experienced trail horse). He did fantastic! In a lot of places where the terrain was really rough, I just let him have his head and find his own footing and steer himself. It was a little scarey at times...but a great experience! I found out I really love trail riding. It is challenging for both horse and rider...a lot different from just riding around the yard or round pen.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

It can be alot of fun, and a good time to connect with you're horse. I would suggest trying to take ur horse on a short trail ride. It can give you and you're horse a good time to relax and enjoy eachother. What kind of problems are you having with him that made you concerned that he wouldn't be good on the trail?


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

he is EXTREMELY spooky. I would love to find a relatively safe trail to take him on. the uhwarrie trails had extremely steep hills that you have to go up and down....hills that a spooky horse could easily get ya killed on. I will be on the lookout for those easier less dangerous trails though, cause me and my horse would really benefit from having that connecting time. Thank you for your suggestion flyinghigh


----------



## Veeva La Vegas (Jun 2, 2009)

Good thing you didnt take your horse if he is spooky. my mare is extremely calm, she has been on trail rides, but not since i've had her. i am planing on goin on a trail ride with her. hopefully she'll do good.


----------

